# Currently reading?



## Deebo

Just wanted to see what everyone else is currently reading?
Me, Im reading PaxAmerica, a free pdf on frugalsquirrels.


----------



## AquaHull

Circle Of Stars by Anna Lee Waldo, about the early settlers of North America,ie before Columbus


----------



## MrsInor

Miracles and Massacres by Glen Beck and Dodger by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Meangreen

MrsInor said:


> Miracles and Massacres by Glen Beck and Dodger by Terry Pratchett.


I'm reading the same, Miracles and Massacres.


----------



## jimb1972

Edible wild plants from dirt to plate.


----------



## Boss Dog

Root Cellaring: Natural Cold Storage of Fruits & Vegetables
Mike & Nancy Bubel
Root Cellaring: Natural Cold Storage of Fruits & Vegetables: Mike Bubel, Nancy Bubel: 0037038007039: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Just finished our own PrepperRecon's "American Exit Strategy Part 1" and just started "The Free Republic of Texas 2015". Next up, a revisit to Aesop's Fables.


----------



## bigdogbuc

I'm more of a visual learner. Tried reading the Kama Sutra, decided porn was easier.  


Guns, Crime and Freedom by Wayne LaPierre. And a book on Orienteering.


----------



## Deebo

bigdogbuc said:


> I'm more of a visual learner. Tried reading the Kama Sutra, decided porn was easier.
> 
> Guns, Crime and Freedom by Wayne LaPierre. And a book on Orienteering.


I explained to my sex ed teacher that I couldn't finish my "homework" by myself and needed help. He didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Deebo said:


> I explained to my sex ed teacher that I couldn't finish my "homework" by myself and needed help. He didn't think it was funny.


There are those who "finish their homework" on their own, and those who lie about it. Just sayin'...


----------



## jimb1972

Deebo said:


> I explained to my sex ed teacher that I couldn't finish my "homework" by myself and needed help. He didn't think it was funny.


I am surprised the teachers union did not require him to offer his help in this one specific area, not with math, or reading, but this is right in their wheel house.


----------



## littleblackdevil

I finally decided to read 1984!


----------



## bigdogbuc

Rigged for Quiet said:


> There are those who "finish their homework" on their own, and those who lie about it. Just sayin'...


I was the kid who tried for extra credit in sex ed. ::clapping::


----------



## Slippy

White Girl Bleed A Lot by Colin Flaherty


----------



## Meangreen

Slippy said:


> White Girl Bleed A Lot by Colin Flaherty


Definitely a read for the current affairs.


----------



## oddapple

The Hummingbird's Daughter / Luis Alberto Urrea a friend sent it to me, barely started


----------



## inceptor

MrsInor said:


> Miracles and Massacres by Glen Beck and Dodger by Terry Pratchett.





Meangreen said:


> I'm reading the same, Miracles and Massacres.


I've got that but have not listened to it yet. Tell me how you like it.


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> I've got that but have not listened to it yet. Tell me how you like it.


I'm finding I have to reread sections because it does get a little dry at times.


----------



## shooter

Genghis Khan and the making of the modern world by Jack Weatherford


----------



## Inor

Meangreen said:


> I'm reading the same, Miracles and Massacres.


I read Miracles in one sitting. I thought it was the best book that Beck has published so far. That one will definitely be on my re-read list in about a year or so.

This week I have been reading a bunch of whitepapers on primitive electricity generation and some other sites refreshing my memory on some simple electrical engineering topics that I learned in college.

It all started because I watched a series of videos out on the Knowledge Weighs Nothing site about how to make an electric generator from a ceiling fan. How To Build A Ceiling Fan Turbine Although the video series details a very clever use for the stater from an old ceiling fan, the way the author did the build bugged me because he was getting less than half of the efficiency that he could have gotten.

Without going into insanely boring details, the video showed how to use the stater from a 3-phase AC fan motor to create a single-phase AC generator. This is not a real problem except the builder was actually generating 3-phase AC current with his design, but only capturing the primary phase so he could use an off-the-shelf rectifier from Radio Shack to convert it into DC to charge a battery. Note: I only know he was generating 3-phase power because I replaced a few ceiling fans in our home a few years back and took the old ones apart to see how they were configured.

One thing led to another, but suffice it to say that I have spent the last four evenings studying up and trying to figure out what components I should keep on hand to MacGyver an EFFICIENT generator together. That will also be a project that I will build at some point, but first I am going to play around with the 80% AR lowers.


----------



## Slippy

Meangreen said:


> Definitely a read for the current affairs.


MG,
It sheds light on a complicit media that refuses to report truth.


----------



## jimb1972

Inor said:


> I read Miracles in one sitting. I thought it was the best book that Beck has published so far. That one will definitely be on my re-read list in about a year or so.
> 
> This week I have been reading a bunch of whitepapers on primitive electricity generation and some other sites refreshing my memory on some simple electrical engineering topics that I learned in college.
> 
> It all started because I watched a series of videos out on the Knowledge Weighs Nothing site about how to make an electric generator from a ceiling fan. How To Build A Ceiling Fan Turbine Although the video series details a very clever use for the stater from an old ceiling fan, the way the author did the build bugged me because he was getting less than half of the efficiency that he could have gotten.
> 
> Without going into insanely boring details, the video showed how to use the stater from a 3-phase AC fan motor to create a single-phase AC generator. This is not a real problem except the builder was actually generating 3-phase AC current with his design, but only capturing the primary phase so he could use an off-the-shelf rectifier from Radio Shack to convert it into DC to charge a battery. Note: I only know he was generating 3-phase power because I replaced a few ceiling fans in our home a few years back and took the old ones apart to see how they were configured.
> 
> One thing led to another, but suffice it to say that I have spent the last four evenings studying up and trying to figure out what components I should keep on hand to MacGyver an EFFICIENT generator together. That will also be a project that I will build at some point, but first I am going to play around with the 80% AR lowers.


I watched that video, now I am looking for bits and pieces. I think a generator driven by a bicycle might be in my future. I have an old 1hp electric motor under the bench.


----------



## MrsInor

I agree that Miracles and Massacres is a little dry in parts. That is why I am also reading another book. Read a chapter of Beck and then a chapter of something else. I also have Buffalo Bird Woman's Garden by Gilbert Wilson. "The classic account of Hidatsa American Indian gardening techniques".


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Most all I read is WWII. And I usualy have a number of books "working" at any one time. At the moment, they are:
The Victors by Stephen Ambrose
Crusade In Europe by Gen Dwight D. Eisenhower
Eisenhower - The War Years 1942-1945 by David Eisenhower (Ike's grandson)
History Of The Second World War by B.H. Liddell Hart
And I just got the current issue of America In WWII magazine.

I was born too late and served in the wrong war.


----------



## Inor

I am just starting Kosher Jesus by Rabbi Shmuley Boteach.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I don't read many books, normally I watch web sites and read those

http://www.corbettreport.com/

Just found this but liked the current article.

The web site I usually get at least a good idea a day off of is

www.prepperwebsite.com


----------



## Deebo

Cool website MR.


----------



## PrepperLite

Ham Radio for Dummies and A Game Of Thrones. At least the first one is prepper related!


----------



## nurseholly

I started Atlas Shrugged but the verbage is hard to connect with. So, I started Under the dome by Stephen King... it's a little easier to read but the language is a little mature for my 11 year old.


----------



## Deebo

Just started Ted Nugent - Ted White And Blue.- not my usuall post/eotw reading, but will try it.


----------



## Inor

nurseholly said:


> I started Atlas Shrugged but the verbage is hard to connect with. So, I started Under the dome by Stephen King... it's a little easier to read but the language is a little mature for my 11 year old.


Atlas is my favorite novel of all time. I re-read it about every 18-24 months just to make sure I am thinking straight. Bear with it. It starts really slow, then picks up for a while, then slows back down, then kicks into hyper-drive.


----------



## nurseholly

Inor said:


> Atlas is my favorite novel of all time. I re-read it about every 18-24 months just to make sure I am thinking straight. Bear with it. It starts really slow, then picks up for a while, then slows back down, then kicks into hyper-drive.


Thanks, MG has read it and I wanted to as well. A couple of years ago they made a two part movie.. I think there are more being made. Loved it. I can't wait to finish it. It is very pertinent to today.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Hell I was there by Elmer Kieth (autobiography) and its a reread


----------



## inceptor

nurseholly said:


> I started Atlas Shrugged but the verbage is hard to connect with. So, I started Under the dome by Stephen King... it's a little easier to read but the language is a little mature for my 11 year old.


Something that may make that easier is audiobooks. Some books I had trouble reading went much better with a good narrator. Now I do nearly all audio.


----------



## nurseholly

inceptor said:


> Something that may make that easier is audiobooks. Some books I had trouble reading went much better with a good narrator. Now I do nearly all audio.


Great suggestion... I would love that, thanks.


----------



## Inor

All this recent talk about Atlas Shrugged got me thinking about another book.

Passport: Bruce Herschensohn: 9780743479844: Amazon.com: Books

This is another one of my favorite novels. I think it is to foreign policy what Atlas is to economics. Any of you that grew up during the Cold War will especially like it.

The story starts with a group of 12 Americans that got together at the American Embassy in Hong Kong to listen to the 2nd Kennedy/Nixon debate. The story follows all 12 of them through their lives until 1997 when the ones still alive meet back in Hong Kong to turn it over to Red China. It is a GREAT story for anybody that grew during that time because it gives a deeper perspective to all of the stories we saw on the Nightly News with Walter Cronkite.

If you do read it, you may notice a couple of the humorous rants I have posted here, come almost directly from Passport. (I.E. My recent rant about women just wanting more.)


----------



## jimb1972

"Things That Matter" by Charles Krauthamer.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

I've been reading Coopers Commentaries online for the past few weeks.
And now you know why I've been posting Jeff Cooper quotes sometimes.::redsnipe::


----------



## Meangreen

MrsInor said:


> I agree that Miracles and Massacres is a little dry in parts. That is why I am also reading another book. Read a chapter of Beck and then a chapter of something else. I also have Buffalo Bird Woman's Garden by Gilbert Wilson. "The classic account of Hidatsa American Indian gardening techniques".


I just finished the chapter on Wounded Knee, broke my heart.


----------



## Meangreen

rice paddy daddy said:


> Most all I read is WWII. And I usualy have a number of books "working" at any one time. At the moment, they are:
> The Victors by Stephen Ambrose
> Crusade In Europe by Gen Dwight D. Eisenhower
> Eisenhower - The War Years 1942-1945 by David Eisenhower (Ike's grandson)
> History Of The Second World War by B.H. Liddell Hart
> And I just got the current issue of America In WWII magazine.
> 
> I was born too late and served in the wrong war.


I don't know how you feel about reading books about Vietnam but I read Matterhorn because a Vietnam Gun Bunny (artilleryman) recommended that I read it. This is a guy that wouldn't read or watch a movie about vietnam and a friend of his told him to read it and he then told me to do the same. I wasn't there of course but I really related to the young Lieutenant in the story. It is a novel but somehow it reaches a lot of people.

Matterhorn: A Novel of the Vietnam War: Karl Marlantes: 9780802145314: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Meangreen said:


> I don't know how you feel about reading books about Vietnam but I read Matterhorn because a Vietnam Gun Bunny (artilleryman) recommended that I read it. This is a guy that wouldn't read or watch a movie about vietnam and a friend of his told him to read it and he then told me to do the same. I wasn't there of course but I really related to the young Lieutenant in the story. It is a novel but somehow it reaches a lot of people.
> 
> Matterhorn: A Novel of the Vietnam War: Karl Marlantes: 9780802145314: Amazon.com: Books


I generally stay away from Vietnam, except for a few that were about our AO - along the DMZ from Khe Sahn to the South China Sea.
Into Laos - about Operation Lam Son 719
The Bridge At Dong Ha and The Easter Offensive - about what happened after we left the area to the ARVN's and they threw down their guns and ran away from the NVA in 1972
100 Feet Over Hell - about the Bird Dog pilots who controlled air and artillery supporting our Army unit and the Marines we were attached to.


----------

